

R 3.0.0 Released - surajgupta
http://www.r-project.org/

======
jph98
Release Notes - <http://cran.ma.imperial.ac.uk/src/base/NEWS.html>

~~~
k2enemy
Thanks. I don't know why open source projects tend to make it so difficult to
find out what the new features are in a major release.

~~~
Hansi
I don't think that applies in this case does it? On the front page for all of
the mirrors it says: "The latest release (2013-04-03, Masked Marvel):
[R-3.0.0.tar.gz], read [what's new] in the latest version." With the [] as
links to the release and release notes.

~~~
takluyver
That's interesting: for me, the homepage just says "R version 3.0.0 (Masked
Marvel) has been released on 2013-04-03." without any links. There's a What's
New link in the sidebar, but it just takes me to mailing list archives.

~~~
LukeShu
While it initially looks like all that page, at the very bottom is a "Changes
in R" section that has a link to the NEWS file.

------
iSnow
Congrats, R is probably the most interesting language I tried in some time :)

And I really do dig the '95 retro chic of the site.

------
surajgupta
Here's source code for the release on GitHub:
<https://github.com/SurajGupta/r-source>

The R team maintains an SVN repo, but I prefer browsing source on GitHub

------
keithpeter
Seems to compile ok (under my home drive) on Scientific Linux 5.9 using the
instructions at

[http://cran.cnr.berkeley.edu/doc/manuals/r-release/R-admin.h...](http://cran.cnr.berkeley.edu/doc/manuals/r-release/R-admin.html#Simple-
compilation)

Passes all the supplied tests and my simple scripts run just as they did on
2.13.

I had to get the source tar from a US mirror as the UK ones have not sync'ed
yet.

PDF manual did not build as the version of LaTeX on EL 5.9 is fairly ancient.
ggplot2 installs fine though.

------
georgeg
And I wished the R main website would get a face-lift as well :)

